# BOSCH FUEL PUMP Specs - what do the casing numbers mean? Besides part number.



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

What do the numbers mean on an IN-LINE BOSCH FUEL PUMP?

My CIS pump states - 12v 014 (circled) 650
after the obvious Bosch and VW-Audi numbers 0 580 254 957 and 171 906 091 A.

I had thought the 650 referred to 650cc/30 sec using Bosch test fluid at normal output pressure and 12v.

014 = ?
650 = ?


Reason to ask is many look identical, yet have different Bosch numbers with only a few high flow rate pumps having specs published.
For example- 0580250230 - 170L/hr
0580254053 - 175 L/hr

0580254984 - 165 L/hr

the '044' - 200 L/hr

All normally at 5 bar - 72.5 psi.


----------

